# Testing my 3800 mah concrete brick of a battery..



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Screen on 25 mins..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting mine in a few days. How are you liking it so far? Worth the bulk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

What was the screen on time for this?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

jhankg said:


> What was the screen on time for this?


25 minutes


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

SteroidalFish2 said:


> I'm getting mine in a few days. How are you liking it so far? Worth the bulk?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


thats a tough question to answer....... its hidious!! if i had a choice i wouldnt have this cinderblock attached to my phone.... but..... its lasting ALOT longer then the standard samsung extended battery... soo umm..... yes it was worth it because i have no other choice! lol


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Update.. Screen on 37 minutes...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 TRAC (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you have pics of the battery on your phone?


----------



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

Why not just carry a spare charged standard battery? I always get a spare for every phone. Much nicer imho than an extended eye sore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Gr8gorilla said:


> Why not just carry a spare charged standard battery? I always get a spare for every phone. Much nicer imho than an extended eye sore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ditto.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gr8gorilla said:


> Why not just carry a spare charged standard battery? I always get a spare for every phone. Much nicer imho than an extended eye sore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its to much of a pain to switch out batteries and making sure both are charged. 
I'm thinking about getting that battery myself just cause it will get me through the day with heavy usage and tethering.


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> Its to much of a pain to switch out batteries and making sure both are charged.


+1. That's the only reason I ordered the Seidio. I just wish it came with a better looking back..








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Its to much of a pain to switch out batteries and making sure both are charged.
> I'm thinking about getting that battery myself just cause it will get me through the day with heavy usage and tethering.


I have two extended batteries and swap them out everyday. As soon as I swap them one goes in my phone and the other in the desktop charger. I do this day in and day out with no problems or hassle. Keeping a set routine like this you should never have a problem having a charged battery on hand. I will never purchase that gaudy extended battery. Makes the phone look ugly and adds weight. My system works perfect for me. I never have an issue remembering if its charged or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Its to much of a pain to switch out batteries and making sure both are charged.
> I'm thinking about getting that battery myself just cause it will get me through the day with heavy usage and tethering.


Ditto.. It's more of a hassle then it's worth... I'll put up a pic shortly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll compare it next to a razr maxx also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

2 hrs 15 mins screen on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I get better battery life with my 2100 battery (with same screen on times). Perhaps you need to calibrate the battery?>


----------



## Rebel908 (Dec 3, 2011)

I personally have two standards and an Extended and I have no problem making sure all are charged.

If you could post CPUSpy screenshot too I think that might help as well, because you'll see what your CPU is running at when its not in deep sleep.

Screen on time isn't a great predictor of good battery life IMO, because we aren't seeing your brightness level, what is happening while screen is on, etc.

Undervolting has helped my battery a lot. Maybe that can help you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure why this needs a new topic - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15686-unboxing-video-3800-mah-battery-for-lte-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I purchased the Samsung branded desktop charger for $35 and it came with another stock battery. You take one battery out and put the other back in...takes 30 seconds. It sits on my desk at work and you literally always have a charged battery ready to go and* NEVER* have to be tethered to a charger again.

To each his own.....


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Well then maybe someone can tell me what's killing my battery???









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Bad ass battery monitor is an awesome app to tell what exactly is killing your battery.

28 hours with 28% left is pretty awesome battery life if you ask me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Bad ass battery monitor is an awesome app to tell what exactly is killing your battery.
> 
> 28 hours with 28% left is pretty awesome battery life if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just downloaded that now..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

You have to play around with the app. If you select app usage, it allows you to see what apps are using your battery. You can also sort by time held awake which is very useful to find apps running in the background when your phone is idle (when your sleeping).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Well then maybe someone can tell me what's killing my battery???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't listen to everybody. It depends on how you use your phone. Not everyone likes to turn every option off and use at 0% screen brightness to squeeze every minute of battery out. You are easily doubling my battery life on my 2100mah battery. I use my phone to its full capacity and don't turn if data or keep my screen at insane low brightness.

Just enjoy your nexus. 20 hours with 4 hrs screen on will get you through a day. That's all that matters.


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn, i'd carry a spare wall charger around with me before I put that monster of a batter on my nexus.

BTW the regular extended battery is more than enough for me and I am a heavy 3g/wifi user throughout the day. Oh, and don't mention "battery calibration" around here or certain users will just about crucify you for it....speaking from experience.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

All depends how u use your phone IMO...I have no problem getting through the work day on the extended battery...emails, text, calls, fb etc...too each there own I guess

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

It doesn't seem like you have LTE on, so this isn't too accurate for the masses...


----------



## t3lancer2007 (Dec 20, 2011)

There has got to be a way to keep the screen from using so much battery.

OP, what was your brightness set at?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Although this is a definite improvement from the stock battery, it'd have to last a week for me to ever consider making my Nexus look like a chalkboard eraser.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I purchased the Samsung branded desktop charger for $35 and it came with another stock battery. You take one battery out and put the other back in...takes 30 seconds. It sits on my desk at work and you literally always have a charged battery ready to go and* NEVER* have to be tethered to a charger again.
> 
> To each his own.....


This is what I need. Where did you get it?

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## triumphrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Stock battery almost 2 hrs of screen time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Im a previous D INC owner and I had the extended fat ass battery, if any of you know what I'm talkin about. Honestly I thought it wasn't that bad of a size. I'm an adult and am used to carrying a wallet which is by far thicker and heavier than the nexus with that battery. (With spare change inside.) I keep my phone in my pocket and wouldn't notice a difference in weight. Also, I could give two craps about the aesthetics of the phone. I just like the AMOLED Screen and the processing power, way more than the back. It'd be nice if they would come out with a more ergonomic or stylish encasement but as a heavy user who games and has a shit load of screen on time, I personally love this Seido battery and will be purchasing one asap.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

the OPs phone will probably stay at 1% for hours cuz the phone probably doesn't read the battery correctly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I purchased the Samsung branded desktop charger for $35 and it came with another stock battery. You take one battery out and put the other back in...takes 30 seconds. It sits on my desk at work and you literally always have a charged battery ready to go and* NEVER* have to be tethered to a charger again.
> 
> To each his own.....


OMG.....look at that beast. Another reason why not to buy the gaudy 3 foot extended battery phone backpack for the Galaxy Nexus. Can you fit school supplies in that backpack???


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

comnsens said:


> OMG.....look at that beast. Another reason why not to buy the gaudy 3 foot extended battery phone backpack for the Galaxy Nexus. Can you fit school supplies in that backpack???


So should I carry 2 extended batteries all day??? Or 4 stock or 2200mah??? Not sure where you're going with that statement.... Unlike all these people posting these ridiculous good battery stats. I actually USE my phone.... More then getting good life with little to no screen on time and boasting about it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> So should I carry 2 extended batteries all day??? Or 4 stock or 2200mah???	Not sure where you're going with that statement.... Unlike all these people posting these ridiculous good battery stats. I actually USE my phone.... More then getting good life with little to no screen on time and boasting about it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The regular Samsung extended battery will usually get me a day with medium-heavy usage (~2 hour screen on and 4G often no WiFi).. I just keep a charged battery next to my external charger so if my phone gets close to dying (or is, say, 20-30% when I'm about to go out for a while) I can easily just swap it out.. so you don't need to carry around multiple extra batteries unless you're like.. in the wilderness from 8am to 10pm watching youtube videos on bad 4G coverage or something...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> The regular Samsung extended battery will usually get me a day with medium-heavy usage (~2 hour screen on and 4G often no WiFi).. I just keep a charged battery next to my external charger so if my phone gets close to dying (or is, say, 20-30% when I'm about to go out for a while) I can easily just swap it out.. so you don't need to carry around multiple extra batteries unless you're like.. in the wilderness from 8am to 10pm watching youtube videos on bad 4G coverage or something...


Im just stating towards my phone.... Everyone says my battery life is horrible, and it SHOULD be getting such and such more life like THEIR phone.... I don't have their phones so im working with what I have.... On 3800mah, I been awake since 8am and. I have 35% remaining at 5pm. Screen on 1hr 50mins... Not quite a whole day....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Im just stating towards my phone....	Everyone says my battery life is horrible, and it SHOULD be getting such and such more life like THEIR phone.... I don't have their phones so im working with what I have.... On 3800mah, I been awake since 8am and. I have 35% remaining at 5pm. Screen on 1hr 50mins... Not quite a whole day....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ah I see. Well yeah I mean I do understand that all phones are different and some seem to suck more power than others (probably do to extra by-chance cache collisions or something...). A few questions:
- What ROM are you on
- What kernel @ what frequencies/voltages
- Do you have access to WiFi during your day
- What's your screen brightness set to


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Ah I see. Well yeah I mean I do understand that all phones are different and some seem to suck more power than others (probably do to extra by-chance cache collisions or something...). A few questions:
> - What ROM are you on
> - What kernel @ what frequencies/voltages
> - Do you have access to WiFi during your day
> - What's your screen brightness set to


Liquid 1.25/ imos 2.8/stock voltages... Screnn brightness 3/4... WiFi off.... I even left the screen at its dimmest all day.. Barely a difference... I accepted the fact that this phone nukes batteries.. It's ok lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Liquid 1.25/ imos 2.8/stock voltages... Screnn brightness 3/4... WiFi off....	I even left the screen at its dimmest all day.. Barely a difference... I accepted the fact that this phone nukes batteries.. It's ok lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nah there's always a reason! Try the 180 version of moseys 2.8 and try out these voltages:
180 - 750mV
350 - 775mV
700 - 1025mV
920 - 1125mV
1200 - 1150mV
1350 - 1200mV
and cap it at 1350. On Liquid you really don't need anything higher than that. I actually don't really trust the governors so I set up profiles in SetCPU for:
Screen off: min 180, max 700
Battery < 101%: min 180, max 1350

I'd also try putting brightness at 1/4 -- it really will make a difference.
I'm at 72% after 7 hours on -- 45 minutes screen on -- 38 minutes of streaming Google Play Music. Also -- use WiFi whenever you can -- it saves battery! Also if you haven't you should toggle 4G off so your phone doesn't spend time looking for it. Also I'd run fix permissions in ROM manager if you haven't already!


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I like my seidio 3800 w/ NFC. Paid 66 shipped on amazon for it. I can go for about 3 hrs screen time and use it all day long hard and still have 20% left when I put it on charge at night. Its not that huge and I like how the cover gives my fingers somewhere to grab onto the back. Only thing I hate is the color of the cover. They could have made it match the phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

So what battery life is the new cock game? Seriously. Is this a contest in making someone else feel stupid? Let's see my extended lasts three days if I don't ever use my phone so I'll critique someone who decided to buy this battery and use their phone... Be happy with what you have. The op's point was to show that this battery may or may not be worth buying for some people. If you don't want to buy it in all reality then don't post. You aren't adding anything constructive to the discussion. We don't want to be the next XDA where the entire point of posting is to belittle someone else for their decision.

... Now back on topic I find my battery life inconsistent. Then again I don't really monitor it that regularly. I have the standard Verizon extended. It will drop from 100 to the 80s quick, but then catches a breath or something I guess. Perhaps it is just that I am using it more some days than others. I'd consider this battery if I really needed it. At least it's not as bad as that HTC Thunderbolt battery eh guys?


----------

